# The state of opera (a snapshot)



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice article in today's paper taking the pulse of my local Sarasota Opera.

LINK

Notice the accompanying graphic on declining attendance nationwide.

Things seem to be healthy here, thankfully.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

papsrus said:


> Nice article in today's paper taking the pulse of my local Sarasota Opera.
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...


That's really good news!

One of my favourite singers, Grigory Soloviov, is singing King Dodon in _Le Coq d'Or_. Wish I could come over to see it!


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, I have tickets to that one in March. I think we have an interview featuring Soloviov coming up, so when I see it I'll link it.


----------

